# 84 Hutch Trick Star



## undercover_poe (Oct 13, 2019)

This is my US made Survivor. No need to PM Me to ask  if / why this is Urgent. It is, because it is. URGENT!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover_poe (Oct 14, 2019)

This July 1984 hutch trick star is ultimate survivor with 48’s laced to joytech high flange hubs, 82 and 83 stamped brakes, lavender hutch freestyle tires, hutch pedals, hutch stem and woodys bars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover_poe (May 16, 2020)

Now with the correct seatpost!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 16, 2020)

Radness magnet!!


----------



## undercover_poe (May 17, 2020)

Thanks. It’s so hot too with it’s new tires 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

